

Job posting from 1994 Jeff Bezos for a 'well-capitalized Seattle startup'  - moge
http://startlife.hangwith.me/early-job-posting-by-jeff-bezos-seeking-a-pro

======
tpinto
I wonder who was the guy that got the job and how well he is doing now with
that equity

~~~
moge
I was wondering the same thing!

------
doyoulikeworms
I love artifacts like these. This, Mark Zuckerberg's /. profile, Sergey Brin &
Larry Page's Stanford course page, and the like. Digital archaeology.

------
timr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2044945>

~~~
moge
Genuinely did not see the RWW post. I found this randomly elsewhere.

------
thrashr888
cool

